
Rad Basic – VB6 compatible language - indentit
http://www.radbasic.dev
======
g-b-r
Could be interesting for some companies, but I'm rather skeptic:

> _I was working in this project for about 6 months. At this moment there is a
> working IDE and compiler. But both are very feature limited. I am preparing
> a Kickstarter campaing for getting enough resources for continue and speed
> up the development._

It looks like no code is available yet, and given the pretty huge scope of
what he aims to do there's a good chance it's a Kickstarter scam, or that in
any case it will never reach completion.

Also,

> _Sure, there is VB.NET, but [...] You will loose the native performance._

does not bode well (performance has not been a problem in .NET for a long
while)

~~~
indentit
I'm also skeptical, but found it interesting enough / was intrigued enough to
share it here. As it also doesn't seem like it will be open source (or, more
usefully: cross platform) it seems like just trading one proprietary
implementation for another albeit supported one

